# الحديد الزهر



## محمود 20001 (9 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم طلب بسيط اللى عنده معلومات من المواصفات عن رتب(grades )الانواع المختلفة للcast iron مثل (Grey cast iron,Ductile cast iron,malleable cast iron,White cast iron) ياريت يمدنى بها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed alfaid (10 أبريل 2011)

ممكن الملفات المرفقة تفيدك , الاهم اضعط الرابط ده وهتدعيلي ان شاء الله:
www.msm.cam.ac.uk/phase-trans/2001/adi/cast.iron.html


----------



## محمود 20001 (11 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا يابشمهندس ونفع الله بك وياريت لو عندك معلومات عن رتب الحديد الزهر وخواصها وتركيبها الكيميائى مثال فى المواصفات الالمانية din 
gg10
gg20
gg30
وهكذا للزهر الرمادى
ggg20
ggg40
ggg45
وهكذا للزهر كروى الجرافيت معلش هاتقل عليك.


----------

